# Friend hunting!!! >:D



## Michimon (Jun 16, 2014)

YOU: Hmmm, interesting title. I guess I'll check this thread out. 

ME: *springs out from shadows* Mwuahaha!! You've fallen into my trap!!!

YOU: Huh?? 

ME: *throws net over you* 

YOU: What are you doing? 

ME: Hmm? I'm friend hunting, of course! And today you're my big catch! 

YOU: I don't think that's how making friends works. 

ME: It isn't? 

YOU: No. 

ME: How's it work? 

YOU: Well... From what I've heard, it takes time, patience, a degree of social skills and hard work. 

ME: @[email protected]

YOU: Yeah...

ME: Social skills?

YOU: That's right.

ME: ... Can't we just skip all that and be friends anyway? 

YOU: Hmm... Okay. But only if you take this net off me. 

IF ONLY IT WAS THIS SIMPLE!!! xD 



Hehe, so yes, I am currently friend hunting! My non-existent social skills and general awkwardness has left me with a shortage of friends, so I'm here on SAS to catch me some! My ideal catch would be kind, open-minded people who are also looking to make meaningful, long-term friendships. 

When not friend-hunting, my hobbies are playing video games, reading and watching anime or movies  If you can identify with any of this, beware! For you may become snared in my net any day now! Mwuahaha >

*dives back into shadows*


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Gimme five, gurlfriend. Send me a message anytime.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I hope you don't hunt with guns ..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You need a master ball to catch me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ha I would have shot an arrow on their butt and claim them as my own. Holding them against their own will to be my friend.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dude! We have pretty much the same hobbies, get over here you!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Michimon said:


> YOU: Hmmm, interesting title. I guess I'll check this thread out.
> 
> ME: *springs out from shadows* Mwuahaha!! You've fallen into my trap!!!
> 
> ...


I also hunt for friends, but they always run away from me when I remove the net  they retreat into their flock of extroverts  I'll be your friend because I like video games, movies and animation too  and I am also a friend hunter


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't shoot.


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh no...you got me! 

I like your sense of humour, plus I play video games and watch movies too  Haven't watched much anime but it seems OK, loved Catherine which was kinda anime/manga (I think..) 

Hope we can be friends


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I've spent my whole life evading people.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


> I've spent my whole life evading people.


A real ninja :wink2:

She would never catch you :laugh:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> A real ninja :wink2:
> She would never catch you :laugh:


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

knightofdespair said:


>


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

This thread is scary. We have a ninja in here, and someone who is hunting the most dangerous game... Ah crap, now I gotta look out for nets and ninjas.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Fun/entertaining message. We can be friends.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

You've merely adopted the social awkwardness. I was born in it. Molded by it.



Michimon said:


> YOU: *springs out from shadows* Mwuahaha!! You've fallen into my tra-


*punches you in the eye* The shadows betray you, because they belong to _ME_!


----------



## Zinf (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Michimon!
Like your opening post :grin2:
I like watching movies,reading and playing videogames :nerd:
Haven't watched much anime lately, but if you would like to be friends I sent you a request!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you like space stuff?


----------



## Scaredypanda (Oct 4, 2015)

You sound like a fun person to be around :grin2:
I volunteer as tribute!


----------



## just a random londoner (Mar 30, 2015)

i don't know why but as i was reading the conversation in the original post it was playing in my head as an anime lol


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> I hope you don't hunt with guns ..


LMAO I lost it when I read your comment!


----------



## Calie16 (Nov 11, 2015)

We have very similar hobbies. Send me a message whenever you want.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, sure. Do I get to keep this net though? You know, for...science. Yes...science.


----------



## Damien foli (Nov 17, 2015)

i like space stuff and games.i know am wierd... but am here for u.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL very funny thread  I can be your friend, but i have to warn you...I bite O.O


----------



## Dragonchild (Dec 2, 2015)

We do have the same hobbies. I don't bite, but I hug really forcefully.


----------

